
Eternal Clock Could Keep Time After Universe Dies - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/eternal-clock-could-keep-time-universe-dies-163611182.html;_ylt=AgoQpqI5KTiq6HLfvAZq9aEbANEA;_ylu=X3oDMTQ2cmZpa2lzBG1pdANBcnRpY2xlIFNlY3Rpb24gU2NpZW5jZQRwa2cDMDNkYWE0ZWYtMmEwYy0zNDJkLWJlYmMtNGYzOGE2YmE4NGQ1BHBvcwM1BHNlYwN0b3Bfc3RvcnlfY29rZQR2ZXIDMGUzY2JlMzEtMDczMS0xMWUyLTk1NmItZDc1ZWFmNWU2Yjdl;_ylg=X3oDMTNjaTg0bnRiBGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDOGMzY2ZmNTEtMTUwZi0zNzI3LWE0YWItMTU5NmQxMjBmYWY1BHBzdGNhdANzY2llbmNlfGRpbm9zYXVycy1mb3NzaWxzBHB0A3N0b3J5cGFnZQ--;_ylv=3
======
Tipzntrix
Humans really want to leave their mark behind when they die, huh? ;)

